

Logging in to websites without a password at all - EdiBudimilic
http://edi.budimilic.com/2012/11/15/logging-in-to-websites-without-a-password-at-all/

======
domdelimar
Considering the price of an SMS (which also differs from place to place), why
does the temporary password have to arrive by SMS? Why not by email, since
user's already online, obviously?

But given the novelty of this approach (although I'm pretty sure I read about
it somewhere already, I don't know of any real-world implementation), it
should definitely be used alongside optional passwords, for those who want
that. At least until the rest of the web catches on...

~~~
EdiBudimilic
No you're not, that's it! App would solve the SMS problem due to costs but all
should be optional like: password login, sms temp password, email direct login
link. It seems like it's different and maybe a bit harder to code, but it's
not rocket science. :)

~~~
domdelimar
Yeah, it's not rocket science, obviously. It's computer science. :P

The way I see it, email is the simplest and cheapest way. Although I wouldn't
like average Joe to casually login to their email account on public machines.

But then, chances are the email provider will have 2-way authentication, so it
would be a bit more work to get to the account every time on a new, public
machine, but I guess that wouldn't be that often and would be preferred to the
current way of doing the same thing.

SMS creates cost which some sites couldn't bear and the app route creates
greater cost of implementation (to be a true replacement - or should I say
truly disruptive ;) - it would have to be cross-platform, IMHO).

